# New chics



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm thinking bout ordering some new chicken on line maybe some silkie or some. interesting looking birds. Any suggestions?


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Suggestions on the bird or on the site ? Cause I've gotten mine from Murray McMurray and I've been somewhat satisfied . they have pretty much a no questions asked 48 hour replacement policy on any birds ordered where they'll replace the birds lost. the bad part is that everytime I have ordered some I have lost some within the first 2 days but only lost 2 birds after the 2 days so pretty much all my losses were replaced by them and they even threw in extras a few times. Customer service is A++ I was a nervous wreck the first time I ordered some and they died but the service rep calmed me down and informed me of their policy and took great care of me . As far as their birds I've gotten an egg layer assortment , top hat assortments , blue Cochin bantams and blue Silkie bantams and have had no problems with the breeds themselves from Murray one chick did have a deformity and one had splayed leg but I fixed that up sadly the first one didn't make it .


Current flock: 68


----------

